# Do you have a yard?



## ange polisson (Jun 20, 2008)

I just wondered if you have a yard


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes, we have a large (for urban California) yard. Everybody out here has a fenced-in back yard, as the houses are so close together. I love the privacy of a fence, and am amazed when I visit family in the Chicago area that no one has fences.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

My yard is 2 acres. My inlaws own the property behind and beside us which is an additional 40 acres. We have a small portion fenced for the dogs to go in and out. Hopefully this is the year that the one whole side yard gets fenced in.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

My dogs have about 5000 sq feet in the back that is fenced.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Our garden is large compared to others in our area, and is fully fenced.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

We have one of the largest lots in our neighbourhood. It's double the size of the ones to my left, right and back. Fully fenced and the boys can sprint to their hearts desire.


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Our back yard has a pond and anticipating some water sports, the idea was to fence in the pond with the house.

Nine hundred feet of cattle panel, 200 T-posts, 50 feet of chain-link, 1,600 lbs of concrete, six gates, several weekends, and a perpetually sore back later, Belle has the kind of yard that dogs dream of, probably about a full acre plus some.

Except we can't allow her to stay back there unsupervised. The cattle panels have openings in the fencing that are too big and she's small enough (for now) that she can get through.

So Belle romps and plays and has a blast.

Uh...the pond is too yucky for swimming. Maybe in the fall when the algae slows down a little bit.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, we have a good sized fenced in yard for our two. We have more land, but didn't fence that in as it is very wooded. We also have an area they sort of use as a track. I've been known to walk it, too! It's not large, but for some reason it's great to use for walking and running.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

1/2 acre fenced. Some black top (kids used to play roller hockey) and some grass and plants... lots of trees for desert area.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Eupher said:


> Our back yard has a pond and anticipating some water sports, the idea was to fence in the pond with the house.
> 
> Nine hundred feet of cattle panel, 200 T-posts, 50 feet of chain-link, 1,600 lbs of concrete, six gates, several weekends, and a perpetually sore back later, Belle has the kind of yard that dogs dream of, probably about a full acre plus some.
> 
> ...


What part of Missouri do you live in? We live @ 45 miles west of St. Louis on 3-1/2 acres. Sweet Katie loves the yard as long as one of us are out there.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Eupher said:


> Our back yard has a pond and anticipating some water sports, the idea was to fence in the pond with the house.
> 
> Nine hundred feet of cattle panel, 200 T-posts, 50 feet of chain-link, 1,600 lbs of concrete, six gates, several weekends, and a perpetually sore back later, Belle has the kind of yard that dogs dream of, probably about a full acre plus some.
> 
> ...


Wher in Missouri do you live? We live @45 miles west of St. Louis on 3-1/2 acres. Sweet Katie loves the yard as long as one of us are outside.


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Sweet Katie said:


> What part of Missouri do you live in? We live @ 45 miles west of St. Louis on 3-1/2 acres. Sweet Katie loves the yard as long as one of us are out there.


A bit further west than you, up in Moberly. About 35 miles north of Columbia - out where the corn and the soybeans reign!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

My back garden is rubbish!! it is very small and has gravel down which the dogs hate!! Oh how I would love acres of land (just half an acre would do!) The plus side is just behind our our fence is hundreds of acres of open farmland with lots of lanes around the fields so they do get lots of space to run in!


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

I have seven acres about 2 are fenced for the dogs and the rest if fenced for the horses.

Heidi


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We're on 3 acres but only 1 cleared. We have a radio fence on the perimeter of the cleared area. Sam wouldn't stay outside without me. Ike will stay out all day if I let him.
We get plenty of shade from the trees, so heat isn't an issue very often.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We live in a neighborhood built in the late '50's. Suburbia USA. However we have a very large yard. Most of the houses in our neighborhood were built on 60x120 lots. Ours is pie shaped. There is enough room for my dogs to stretch their legs and get running. It isn't acreage, but we like it.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I chose other because we have a "half" fenced yard (the side along our neighbors house) , we had to a majority of the fence down when we added the addition to our house, (hope that makes sense)


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We have a yard that is fairly large for the neighborhood and it has a privacy fence.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We have 35 acres....with about 3.5 of it fenced for the dogs. Inside the fencing is an acre pond, a boardwalk around the pond, a patio and lots of sandy soil (filled around the pond), plus trees. We did have an inground pool but just filled it in. It had a leak that we couldn't fix. We've put up a 18'x48" blow up Easy Set pool and are in the process of building a ramp for the dogs.

The front is mainly fields, and the sides and back are woods. Too many ticks here to go woods walking in the summer......lots of snakes in the fields but only the Copperhead is worrisome. They tend to stay away from movement.


----------



## fotodevil (Jun 23, 2008)

We have a yard, but no fence. We're debating putting one in


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Our yard is about 3/4 acre fenced & the boys use all of it to race around in. I have basically given up on a picture perfect back yard as there are dog toys scattered all over, the occasional dig holes and torn up grass from where they've skidded. When I mow the grass, it takes forever to pick up all their "stuff" so it doesn't get cut to pieces. Occasionally there is "snow" in the backyard in the middle of the summer from a stuffed toy who bears the brunt of a tug-of-war!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

we have many yards!! dog yard (s) horse yards, our yard! lol and 10 acres adjoining to run the dogs and ride the horses in. Plus we live on a quiet dirt road that we walk horses & dogs on.......a little piece of paradise!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I replied that I had a Big fenced yard, but then I read the posts. I guess I have to rephrase that. I have a big urban fenced yard. My yard is big for the area as we are on the corner lot so our lot is pie shaped. Tilly have plenty of room to get a good run going.


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

We live in an apartment. But in front of us, there is a big park with a lot of green fields for the dog-walks.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I know a yard can be a grassed area of any size but in the UK we usually think of yards as paved! We have gardens! The english and their back gardens!! I have a good sized garden for a dog, totally fenced in but alas no longer a dog to romp in it. 
As Meg and I also spent a lot of time on my Mum and Dads farm we we had access to about 200 acres. She had a great life.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

We have a fenced in backyard but we also own land to the left and right of it.


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm live in Kansas City and have a little under 1 acre of fenced in land. My dogs LOVE it!!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope, no yard - Ella and I live in a studio apartment in NYC. But we're super close to Central Park which beats a yard anyday...but i do miss being able to just open the door and let her out to do her business. Without a yard, every potty break is another walk (man, i'm tired...)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do now, but I didn't for a long time and my multiple large dogs were fine- they got far more exercise than they do now... lol I had to walk them four times a day!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

10 acres. A bit over 2 fenced for the dogs off of the kennel building. It's a good dog yard, as it has a good slope going away from the kennel, and they have to run up to come back - great exercise! We also have a huge hill in the middle of the 10 - seriously when you stand on top, our home and kennel building look tiny. I often climb to the top with the dogs, and throw balls or bumpers down, so they have to run back up for me to do it again. Really excellent for conditioning. I suppose that it really should be ME going up and down, but what the hey...


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

We have six acres part of it is wooded. At one time I could run my dogs while at work, but now it looks like that wont be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have a good sized lot on a corner of a quiet street. The fenced back yard is small but have a large unfenced front and side yard for playing frisbee, chasing squirrels etc.
I wish we had 10 acres!


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a large fenced yard, but Ocean never uses it for some reason xD


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

We live in an apartment, so no yard for Marley. But there are many parks nearby and he also has a huge balcony where he spends alot of time chasing his ball laying in the sun! I look forward to the day I take him home to Scotland, we have a garden of around 1 acre there and lots of forest walks and fields surrounding the house, Marley will think it's doggy heaven!!


----------



## OurShen (Aug 30, 2008)

Our suburban home sits on a pie-shaped 1/2 acre. We have a separated fenced "court" area right in front of the house. It is 18 x 24. As a puppy, we play alot with Shen there since it is so contained. The backyard seems just too big for him to run through and there are too many things he can get into trouble with!! We plan on putting chicken up wire to block the sides of the 2 large sheds. We also want to cover the A/C compressor and all the wires and tubes that surround it.

He will never be out there by himself (and if he is not for very long at all), but, we want to dog-proof the area, nonetheless.


----------

